# What's your favorite superhero?



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

I said 'other' but then I realised, I'm not sure I actually have a favourite superhero, maybe Orgazmo.

Yeah, Orgazmo.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Here's my favourite superhero... *THE HURRICANE!

*



*

*




:happy:


----------



## Archetype (Mar 17, 2011)

I love Xavier in the X Men First Class


----------



## sisnerozt (Mar 11, 2013)

Im not sure if this counts but I love "Bumblebee" on Transformers


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

Deadpool is my favorite superhero, but of the more popular ones, either Wolverine or the Hulk, and from movie personas, definitely Iron Man.


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

I've never been able to choose a favorite superhero. I like them all...


----------



## CaféZeitgeist (May 29, 2012)

Out of the four Batman has been my favorite, but I think the Lanterns' are slowly luring me away from Bruce with their lights and symbolism.


----------



## Meganemer4 (Aug 3, 2015)

I consider Loki a superhero!!!


----------



## NewYorkEagle (Apr 12, 2015)

I consider Superman to be my favorite superhero because I used to dress up as him on Halloween in 2005. I'm 15, going to turn 16 in December if you were wondering.


----------



## benoticed (Nov 14, 2012)

Batman because hes an introvert and hes not into flashy outfits. I guess also because he has to deal with the joker. I would say other like for example the catwoman. which I guess is somewhat the same league but a female version.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

Instead of choosing Other, I chose Superman. I see that's not a popular choice for NT, but I quite admire Superman's optimism in light of everything he had to face. Batman may have the brains, but Superman has the heart to make important decisions. That's why their the World's Finest duo :happy:.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

I'm confused by the presence of Green Lantern in this poll?


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

Batman is cool but he is not my favourite, I like Beast Boy, Kid Flash, and Robin more... they were part of a few of my character crushes growing up and kind of still are >///~///>;

[I loathe superman: his OP abilities, his I can break anyone I love and care for Midas touch to compensate for lack of weaknesses, and the regular convenient deployment of his "super rare" elemental weakness... utter shite]


----------



## thisendlesswinter (Oct 25, 2015)

NF - Bucky Barnes/Winter Soldier


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

*ENTP - TEAM SAILOR MOON*


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

NF and I said Spiderman, solely because I love all the dumb luck/fate that was involved in his start-up.


----------



## IgnoranceisBliss (Nov 26, 2015)

i'm more of an Anti-hero fan.
If anime heroes are included than it's Mugen from samurai champloo


----------



## INeedToP (Nov 23, 2015)

Bruce Banner/Hulk

When he's human, he's the smartest among Avengers
When he's Hulk, he's the smartest among all Superheros


----------



## HoldenCawffled (Feb 25, 2015)

NT here, and favorite superhero is Iron Man/Tony Stark.

He's suave, charming, funny, charismatic, easygoing, and a billionaire playboy philanthropist. What's not to like?


----------



## cuddlyone (Nov 24, 2015)

NF - other.

I'm a Captain America fangirl. Spiderman & Iron Man are tied for 2nd place in my book though.


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

The only superhero worthy of the title:


* *


----------



## kiriosa (May 12, 2014)




----------



## POLYHEDRON (Dec 14, 2015)

The only superhero I like from Marvel would be The Silver Surfer.

As for DC, I am a huge fan of Kyle Rayner. Then comes Batman.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

Batman


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

Gambit or night crawler. Nom nom. 

Batman an always seemed meh to me. Spider-Man kept being a sap. Superman is way too 'good'.
Green lantern is ok.


----------



## Vast Silence (Apr 23, 2014)

Superman ain't getting much love :\
He's always been my favorite. A man of steel you can depend on to save you.


----------



## Miniblini (Jun 4, 2014)

Link, from Legend of Zelda. He is super to me!

But if we are talking COMIC book superheroes.... Dream of the Endless. That counts, right?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Wonder Woman.

If you sneak a peek into her origins, you'll find a Harvard trained psychologist who was an early pioneer in feminism, polyamory, and rather liked being tied up and forced to tell the truth. 




> Superman débuted in 1938, Batman in 1939, Wonder Woman in 1941. She was created by William Moulton Marston, a psychologist with a Ph.D. from Harvard. A press release explained, “ ‘Wonder Woman’ was conceived by Dr. Marston to set up a standard among children and young people of strong, free, courageous womanhood; to combat the idea that women are inferior to men, and to inspire girls to self-confidence and achievement in athletics, occupations and professions monopolized by men” because “the only hope for civilization is the greater freedom, development and equality of women in all fields of human activity.” Marston put it this way: “Frankly, Wonder Woman is psychological propaganda for the new type of woman who should, I believe, rule the world.”



The Surprising History of Wonder Woman

The Freaky, Fabulous, Feminist, "Secret Origin" of Wonder Woman 

Wonder Woman's Secret History

Wonder Woman's History: gloriously strange, kinky, and feminist


----------



## Wellington (Sep 9, 2015)

Besides Batman, I think Superman is awesome, as well as Dr Fate (although he isn't as popular as other heroes).


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Doctor von Science said:


> Title says it all. I'm simply curious as to whether different temperaments prefer different superheros and how, if at all, they correlate.
> 
> If you want, leave a post detailing why you like that hero, what you value in a hero, etc.
> And if you chose Other, say who and why.
> ...


Is it unfair if I state that my favorite one is Sherlock? I mean, they're not a Marvel character by any means but must it be restricted to Marvel or standard comic-book heroes? If it must, I don't really have one. I mean, I really love "The Joker" as interpreted by The Dark Knight, but that'd fall into the villain category. What about Hamlet? >< I don't really know comic books well.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

So close is my preference for Batman and Spiderman, but since Spiderman obviously has more votes from the NFs, I am glad I chose Batman. I know, my profile says ESFJ. I intend to change that to INFJ upon the start of the new year. I have learned more about myself.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Doctor Doom said:


> So close is my preference for Batman and Spiderman, but since Spiderman obviously has more votes from the NFs, I am glad I chose Batman. I know, my profile says ESFJ. I intend to change that to INFJ upon the start of the new year. I have learned more about myself.


Nice going, previous self. You really thought you were an INFJ? You idiot. You are such an ESTJ.


----------



## Aurus (Jan 8, 2016)

Batman, no doubt. He has way more interesting story, and has way more depth than the usual "good guy superhero, who is cutesy and cool". Again, he has way more depth, has a much more beautiful story and the character is way more interesting.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Batman is awesome! He drives the Batmobile and he is king of all things Bat!!!
Go Batman!


----------



## jamaikaii (Jul 27, 2014)

Michelangelo the Ninja Turtle

I'd consider him ''Super''


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

Other...O-T-H-E-R??? You people DID see Batman in the list...right?


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Aurus said:


> Batman, no doubt. He has way more interesting story, and has way more depth than the usual "good guy superhero, who is cutesy and cool". Again, he has way more depth, has a much more beautiful story and the character is way more interesting.


You're right. That's precisely what makes Batman so interesting. The perfect hero with no trouble in his personality, nothing bad ever happening to him, that's incredibly boring. Troubled people are much more easy to relate to, which is why they are also much more popular and have a more successful franchise.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

Batman and Rorschach.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Other, would probably choose Iron Man because it is the less ridicilous. - NF

Favourite character in comic books or superhero movies is definitely The Joker.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Deadpool.

Batman beats up thugs instead of taking care of the economy.
Superman beats up thugs instead of focusing on the bigger things with his superpowers.
Spider man is meh.
Green Lantern's suit is green and animated.


----------



## Lunatics (Jun 20, 2015)

I really like the X-Men guys but they've not been listed...  Shall go for Spidey this time as although Batman is pretty badass I do find Spiderman's personality more appealing.


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

INFP. I've always been partial to Captain America due to the fact that he's one of the least powerful heroes in the Marvel Universe and because he supports the ideals of the US rather than the government. In one of the older storylines he was asked to promote the Vietnam war and refused because the population didn't support it. Because of this he was stripped of the title and costume of Captain America, he then became known as Nomad and continued to his hero thing until the decision was later reversed.
A close second would be Superman because even when stripped of his powers he continued to act as a hero despite being as frail and vulnerable as any normal human.
Both instances show that being a hero isn't about costumes or about powers, but rather standing up for whats right despite the cost.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Deadpool.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

Spidey.


----------

